# Springhanger U Brake funktioniert nicht



## Metago77 (11. September 2018)

Moin, ich bin neu hier. Mein Sohn fährt ein KHE 18 Zoll BMX. Dort ist hinten eine Flybikes Springhanger U Brake montiert. Ich bekomme diese leider nicht eingestellt. Zum einen ist der Abstand der Bremsbelege zur Felge unterschiedlich. Zum anderen stellt die Bremse sich nach dem bremsen nicht wieder zurück. Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tipps wie ich das in den Griff bekomme.
Gruß Michael


----------



## R.C. (11. September 2018)

Das spezielle an der Springhanger ist ja, dass man die Spannung mit dem Draht einstellt.
https://www.flybikes.com/#!/article/2015-preview-manual-springhanger-brakes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

